
Show HN: Simulating Infectious Disease in 200 lines of C - 0x0f0f0f
https://0x0f0f0f.github.io/posts/2020/03/simulating-the-spread-of-infectious-disease-in-200-lines-of-c/
======
0x0f0f0f
Can you do better in a few hundred lines of code? It would be nice to compare
the results of multiple toy simulations to see if there are some shared
outcomes.

